# Can I find out who and where the Uber customer is going BEFORE I pick them up?



## Lwill21 (Oct 31, 2016)

I have a problem with picking up people and then being told that they need to go to places I don't like to go, which is the Airport. Also I t would be nice to have a profile picture of the Pax so I can know who to look out for. I don't like rides to the airport period. These passengers think my car is their own car and expect me to lift their bags into the car like a damn taxi man!! Plus these customers don't even think about tipping!! I wish Uber would allow you to see where the passenger is going so you can decide if you want to go that far? I live in Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area and it really sucks for the pay rate of Uber. Especially the airport trips?

The wear and tear on my car is feeling it. I'm trying not to be discouraged but.....


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

No. You can't see where the pax is going before you start the ride. This prevents cherry picking rides and stops drivers from picking up people 20 minutes away if they're just going down the block.

We all wish we could see that info but it will never happen. And to put myself in Uber's shoes, I wouldn't let us that info either.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Mazda3 said:


> No. You can't see where the pax is going before you start the ride. This prevents cherry picking rides and *stops drivers from picking up people 20 minutes away if they're just going down the block.*
> 
> We all wish we could see that info but it will never happen. And to put myself in Uber's shoes, I wouldn't let us that info either.


How?


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Would you drive 20 minutes to pick up someone going down the block if Uber showed you that before you accepted or picked them up/started the ride? There's no money in that run. I sure wouldn't do that.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Mazda3 said:


> Would you drive 20 minutes to pick up someone going down the block if Uber showed you that before you accepted or picked them up/started the ride? There's no money in that run. I sure wouldn't do that.


How does not knowing the destination stop drivers from driving twenty minutes to the pin?


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

forqalso said:


> How does not knowing the destination stop drivers from driving twenty minutes to the pin?


So you have to drive 20 minutes to a pin and see the person is going .5 miles. You're probably not going to take that, right?

But if you drive 20 minutes to a pin and see the person is going 60 miles and they're going to your next door neighbors house, you're probably going to take that one.

It's probably more realistic to work with a 10 minute, .5 mile scenario, but you get my point.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Well you use to be able to look at the waybill and that would tell you. Short of that you can always call the Pax and find out the destination. A place you do not want to go or distance to short ? Oh dear, I have a tire that is going flat......


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Mazda3 said:


> So you have to drive 20 minutes to a pin and see the person is going .5 miles. You're probably not going to take that, right?
> 
> But if you drive 20 minutes to a pin and see the person is going 60 miles and they're going to your next door neighbors house, you're probably going to take that one.
> 
> It's probably more realistic to work with a 10 minute, .5 mile scenario, but you get my point.


I know that. You said that not knowing the destination will prevent cherry picking and stops long drives to pick up the customers going short distances. How does not knowing the destination stop the second part of your statement? I can see how knowing would prevent long pickups for small payout but then you would get cherry picking. You say it stops both.


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

Canceling too many trips can lead to deactivation, so be careful. Especially since I imagine customers who are canceled after telling driver destination may be inclined to email Uber and complain.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

forqalso said:


> I know that. You said that not knowing the destination will prevent cherry picking and stops long drives to pick up the customers going short distances. How does not knowing the destination stop the second part of your statement? I can see how knowing would prevent long pickups for small payout but then you would get cherry picking. You say it stops both.


I'm saying you would take the second trip not the first. Cherry picking is being selective about what you take. Not seeing the destinations prevents cherry picking.

cher·ry-pick
ˈCHerēˌpik/
_verb_
gerund or present participle: *cherry-picking*

*1*.
selectively choose (the most beneficial items) from what is available.
"the company should buy the whole airline and not just cherry-pick its best assets"


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh boy lmao


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Mazda3 said:


> I'm saying you would take the second trip not the first. Cherry picking is being selective about what you take. Not seeing the destinations prevents cherry picking.
> 
> cher·ry-pick
> ˈCHerēˌpik/
> ...


Now that you have mastered cut and paste, maybe you can take some time to learn to re-read your own posts. You said that not knowing the destination stops drivers from driving twenty minutes for a short fare. Stop your condescending posting and read what you posted. How does not knowing the destination prevent the driver from driving twenty minutes for a low paying fare? In truth, knowing the destination would prevent this but result in cherry picking rides. The opposite of what you say. Not knowing prevents cherry picking; but obviously forces long drives for low pay.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

It doesn't prevent cherry picking, but leads to deactivation if you do too much cherry picking. 

If you can see the destination before you accept the ping, you either accept the ride or not, and there's no penalty for not accepting.

Since you can't see the destination before accepting, you don't get to learn it until you start the ride. At that point you can cancel if you don't want the ride, but there IS a penalty for excessive cancellation. Eventually Uber will fire you. 

Always remember that not accepting a ride is completely different than canceling it.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> It doesn't prevent cherry picking, but leads to deactivation if you do too much cherry picking.
> 
> If you can see the destination before you accept the ping, you either accept the ride or not, and there's no penalty for not accepting.
> 
> ...


You're right. Not knowing the final destination can have no effect on cherry picking based on distance to the pick up. Drivers would be smart to decline any pickup with a ten or fifteen minute drive. Those pings drive down our earnings, even more than a rate cut. Not knowing the rider's destination prevents cherry picking based on that information.


----------



## phtll (Jan 21, 2017)

Why in the world was it so hard to say "I think you meant not knowing the destination stops drivers from NOT driving 20 minutes to pick up a one-block fare"? Why did you two go on for multiple posts about a missing word?


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

phtll said:


> Why in the world was it so hard to say "I think you meant not knowing the destination stops drivers from NOT driving 20 minutes to pick up a one-block fare"? Why did you two go on for multiple posts about a missing word?


I don't know. I asked him several times to read what he wrote and got a more demeaning answer each time. But, you seem to think I'm to blame.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Lwill21 said:


> I have a problem with picking up people and then being told that they need to go to places I don't like to go, which is the Airport. Also I t would be nice to have a profile picture of the Pax so I can know who to look out for. I don't like rides to the airport period. These passengers think my car is their own car and expect me to lift their bags into the car like a damn taxi man!! Plus these customers don't even think about tipping!! I wish Uber would allow you to see where the passenger is going so you can decide if you want to go that far? I live in Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area and it really sucks for the pay rate of Uber. Especially the airport trips?
> 
> The wear and tear on my car is feeling it. I'm trying not to be discouraged but.....


You are in the wrong business.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Got my popcorn ready.....


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

DudeGuy said:


> Canceling too many trips can lead to deactivation, so be careful. Especially since I imagine customers who are canceled after telling driver destination may be inclined to email Uber and complain.


The feedback I get from paxs who've been called ahead is they write it off and move on to the next sucker, usually me.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

As soon as you accept the ping, send a text to the pax telling them you don't go to the airport, and if that's where they're going, please cancel and request another Uber. I'm in NJ, this is the text I send (with great success):

No Out of State Trips
I'm on my way, but if your destination is outside of NJ please cancel and request another Uber. Uber doesn't tell Drivers where Riders are going until we start the trip.
Also, if travelling with young children, please have proper child seats for them, in accordance with NJ state law.
Thank you


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Ya'll could use a destination viewing hack, soon for sale at your closest darkmarket.


----------



## phtll (Jan 21, 2017)

forqalso said:


> I don't know. I asked him several times to read what he wrote and got a more demeaning answer each time. But, you seem to think I'm to blame.


Because you knew exactly what he meant, and the point/correction you were trying to make, but you were as obtuse and unclear as he was. That conversation was no more fun to read than it must have been to have.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Lwill21 said:


> I have a problem with picking up people and then being told that they need to go to places I don't like to go, which is the Airport. Also I t would be nice to have a profile picture of the Pax so I can know who to look out for. I don't like rides to the airport period. These passengers think my car is their own car and expect me to lift their bags into the car like a damn taxi man!! Plus these customers don't even think about tipping!! I wish Uber would allow you to see where the passenger is going so you can decide if you want to go that far? I live in Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area and it really sucks for the pay rate of Uber. Especially the airport trips?
> 
> The wear and tear on my car is feeling it. I'm trying not to be discouraged but.....


If that is your problem, you are in the wrong business. That is the nature of this biz, you take people where THEY want to go, not where you want to go. As far as the mileage, we all feel it, welcome to the club, and we're all looking for another job asap, for that very reason.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

phtll said:


> Because you knew exactly what he meant, and the point/correction you were trying to make, but you were as obtuse and unclear as he was. That conversation was no more fun to read than it must have been to have.


Yet, you wish it to continue. I've read these posts again and I see nothing unclear in my posts. I bold typed the parts of his posts I questioned and restated what I thought he was saying. I am sorry that you feel reading these posts was so unclear; but, maybe that's on you, not me.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Ya you might want to quit driving... Uber probably isn't for you


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> As soon as you accept the ping, send a text to the pax telling them you don't go to the airport, and if that's where they're going, please cancel and request another Uber. I'm in NJ, this is the text I send (with great success):
> 
> No Out of State Trips
> I'm on my way, but if your destination is outside of NJ please cancel and request another Uber. Uber doesn't tell Drivers where Riders are going until we start the trip.
> ...


Pax can screenshot your text and send to Uber. Deactivation city.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Chip Dawg said:


> Pax can screenshot your text and send to Uber. Deactivation city.


Actually ubers official policy allows you to cancel trips to places you aren't comfortable driving.

However if you call pax and ask for a specific destination then cancel bc its short they can deactivate you.


----------



## Lwill21 (Oct 31, 2016)

This is a good suggestion, to send a text to the customer to cancel if they are going to the airport and you don't travel there. 


Shangsta said:


> Actually ubers official policy allows you to cancel trips to places you aren't comfortable driving.
> 
> However if you call pax and ask for a specific destination then cancel bc its short they can deactivate you.


This is if the customer complains to Uber you cancelled on them, after they told you were they were going.


----------



## OptOutside (Jan 11, 2017)

Lwill21 said:


> I have a problem with picking up people and then being told that they need to go to places I don't like to go, which is the Airport. Also I t would be nice to have a profile picture of the Pax so I can know who to look out for. I don't like rides to the airport period. These passengers think my car is their own car and expect me to lift their bags into the car like a damn taxi man!! Plus these customers don't even think about tipping!! I wish Uber would allow you to see where the passenger is going so you can decide if you want to go that far? I live in Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area and it really sucks for the pay rate of Uber. Especially the airport trips?
> 
> The wear and tear on my car is feeling it. I'm trying not to be discouraged but.....


I hate that as well. But you know what, it's my car, my rules. I'm an independent contractor, not an employee. As such, I refuse airport rides. If I see luggage, I tell them I'm not authorized to drop off at the airport (at LAX, you need additional documentation on your vehicle - I just pretend like I haven't received it). I do other things while I'm out, such as hiking, and I'm not going to empty my trunk just so some cheap ass passenger can scrach up my bumper with luggage - they can call a cab or airport shuttle for all I care.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

OptOutside said:


> I hate that as well. But you know what, it's my car, my rules. I'm an independent contractor, not an employee. As such, I refuse airport rides. If I see luggage, I tell them I'm not authorized to drop off at the airport (at LAX, you need additional documentation on your vehicle - I just pretend like I haven't received it). I do other things while I'm out, such as hiking, and I'm not going to empty my trunk just so some cheap ass passenger can scrach up my bumper with luggage - they can call a cab or airport shuttle for all I care.


 I just don't pickup passengers that are more than 5 minutes away.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Chip Dawg said:


> Pax can screenshot your text and send to Uber. Deactivation city.


I showed it to the reps in Hoboken, last time I was there. It's fine and dandy, as it doesn't discriminate against any of the protected categories. It would be a different story, from what I understand, if I was a NYC T&LC driver, but I'm not. I'm a NJ Uber driver.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Unless doing this very part time . I don't think you can get away with no airport rides. It's going to be very hard to filter those trips out .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They told us we woul


Lwill21 said:


> I have a problem with picking up people and then being told that they need to go to places I don't like to go, which is the Airport. Also I t would be nice to have a profile picture of the Pax so I can know who to look out for. I don't like rides to the airport period. These passengers think my car is their own car and expect me to lift their bags into the car like a damn taxi man!! Plus these customers don't even think about tipping!! I wish Uber would allow you to see where the passenger is going so you can decide if you want to go that far? I live in Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area and it really sucks for the pay rate of Uber. Especially the airport trips?
> 
> The wear and tear on my car is feeling it. I'm trying not to be discouraged but.....


They told us that we would have pictures of the people we were picking up. That just never seemed to happen.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They told us we woul
> 
> They told us that we would have pictures of the people we were picking up. That just never seemed to happen.


Probably because Uber allows the account holders to order rides for other people. We can't have other people driving on our account though.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Lwill21 said:


> I have a problem with picking up people and then being told that they need to go to places I don't like to go, which is the Airport. Also I t would be nice to have a profile picture of the Pax so I can know who to look out for. I don't like rides to the airport period. These passengers think my car is their own car and expect me to lift their bags into the car like a damn taxi man!! Plus these customers don't even think about tipping!! I wish Uber would allow you to see where the passenger is going so you can decide if you want to go that far? I live in Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area and it really sucks for the pay rate of Uber. Especially the airport trips?
> 
> The wear and tear on my car is feeling it. I'm trying not to be discouraged but.....


You are not allowed to know the destination because uber does not want drivers discriminating against riders.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Your best bet if you want to avoid airport trips is probably to not accept any pings from hotels. That ought to cut down on them by at least 80%. Up here in my area most of the hotels are on one particular road so it is pretty easy to do this.

Try to focus on the residential areas then getting people mostly going to work or the bars if at night.

For the few airport trips you still get maybe politely explain that you have a bad back and you are under doctor's orders not to lift, etc.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Lwill21 said:


> This is a good suggestion, to send a text to the customer to cancel if they are going to the airport and you don't travel there.
> 
> This is if the customer complains to Uber you cancelled on them, after they told you were they were going.


Yep send the text quickly and note they wont be charged if they cancel immediately. You can also fib and add what the poster said above, " I am not currently authorized for airport drops"... good luck


----------



## winrich7 (Jan 28, 2017)

I would suggest that you avoid rides over 10 minutes away !


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

Mazda3 said:


> Would you drive 20 minutes to pick up someone going down the block if Uber showed you that before you accepted or picked them up/started the ride? There's no money in that run. I sure wouldn't do that.


Why can't there be a surcharge in that case? The rider is notified via text that the driver will be coming some distance to pick the rider up, and will be charged extra for going a significantly less distance compared to the driver to pick up.
They can accept, and be assured a ride, or decline, and take the chance that there may be another driver closer by. If there is not, they're screwed.
Seems fair. Otherwise, completely unfair to the driver. Freaking simple math shows we lose money. And when you're short on food, and high rent money, it hits hard.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

The system is setup that you can avoid a 20 minute ping. Do it!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't know. As long as I were within a mile or two (and not bad traffic) then I would gladly do the minimum fares. My area is over-saturated so I would love to be able to knock off a $3 fare every 10 minutes or so. I think the problem is when you have to go 3+ miles away for one.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Well right now here it is about $5 an hour gross. It's highly over-saturated. So in all honesty $9 an hour gross would almost be double the average pay. Also I dispute that you can only do up to 3 per hour. If all goes optimal you can do five per hour. I just did two near minimums today for example within a 20 minute block.

It's a secret in the taxi business that during special events the short trips can be the most profitable. You have the drop rate plus the chance of a tip. Now granted Uber has much lower rates and tips are more rare but the same principle applies somewhat. 6 trips * 3.50 = $21 plus any tips. I'd love that consistently.

It's totally different though when you are talking about having to drive 15 minutes to pick up a $3 fare. I agree completely. But given how over-saturated it is almost everywhere that should almost never happen. Uber has enough drivers in most areas where they could tell us the trip is short and they would still have no problem finding someone to pick up the riders. I know I would gladly do it all day as long as I were nearby.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> The system is setup that you can avoid a 20 minute ping. Do it!


How do you do that?

I think Uber should set system so that distance to pick-up pax is never longer than pax trip will be.


----------



## Joshua Weinwurm (Nov 9, 2016)

I hate airport rides too. The passangers are always trying to rush you. No tip, ask you to do crazy things at the airport. I have gotten one tip ever. Plus ATL airport regulations are worse than the obama administration's regulations.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

That's how I operate when picking up passengers, You have to be selective because the majority of rides are minimum fare, Gas is going up and uber pay sucks and it's your car and your rules.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> How do you do that?
> 
> I think Uber should set system so that distance to pick-up pax is never longer than pax trip will be.


 I agree, Uber can set just about anything, They really need to not send pings to a driver that's 15 minutes away knowing the rider only wants to go two blocks...In uber eyes everything is a secret when it comes to drivers.


----------



## Laker (Feb 4, 2017)

Mazda3 said:


> No. You can't see where the pax is going before you start the ride. This prevents cherry picking rides and stops drivers from picking up people 20 minutes away if they're just going down the block.
> 
> We all wish we could see that info but it will never happen. And to put myself in Uber's shoes, I wouldn't let us that info either.


^^^^^
Why would you put yourself in uber shoes?

That's why corporate America always wins. Poor man's empathy with the day guys.

Strike people . Organise. One day that's all it would take.

Organise!!

If you ever had a complaint about your working conditions and didn't challenge, it's the same as being a migrant worker.

1 day! ORGANIZE!!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Interesting philsophy you have, some pax refuse to cancel so I am not sure that is the way to go.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> How do you do that?
> 
> I think Uber should set system so that distance to pick-up pax is never longer than pax trip will be.


Don't accept it!!! Lol


----------



## Lwill21 (Oct 31, 2016)

forqalso said:


> How does not knowing the destination stop drivers from driving twenty minutes to the pin?


My response to you would be ,why would ANYONE drive 20 minutes to pick some one up? What city ( except maybe Fresno California) dies a person wait 20 for a Uber?


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Lwill21 said:


> My response to you would be ,why would ANYONE drive 20 minutes to pick some one up? What city ( except maybe Fresno California) dies a person wait 20 for a Uber?


I don't know, I wouldn't. But, I was responding to someone that said the destination was hidden to prevent drivers from cancelling long pick ups/short trips.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lwill21 said:


> My response to you would be ,why would ANYONE drive 20 minutes to pick some one up? What city ( except maybe Fresno California) dies a person wait 20 for a Uber?


I drove 15 minutes to get someone last night. I was on destination filter, though, so he was borh on my way, and heading in my direction. Cut my fuel costs with his trip. Otherwise, no more than 10 for X and 5 for Pool (first one only) unless the Pool's on 2.0+ surge. Then they'll get 10, too. Oh, and no Pool paxes lower than 4.7. Ever.

EV-VER.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Mazda3 said:


> Would you drive 20 minutes to pick up someone going down the block if Uber showed you that before you accepted or picked them up/started the ride? There's no money in that run. I sure wouldn't do that.


No. Because I won't drive 20 minutes to pickup anyone that's too far and don't get paid mileage for dead miles


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

Lwill21 said:


> I have a problem with picking up people and then being told that they need to go to places I don't like to go, which is the Airport. Also I t would be nice to have a profile picture of the Pax so I can know who to look out for. I don't like rides to the airport period. These passengers think my car is their own car and expect me to lift their bags into the car like a damn taxi man!! Plus these customers don't even think about tipping!! I wish Uber would allow you to see where the passenger is going so you can decide if you want to go that far? I live in Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area and it really sucks for the pay rate of Uber. Especially the airport trips?
> 
> The wear and tear on my car is feeling it. I'm trying not to be discouraged but.....


I hear you. I can't wait until I can just say I picked a passenger up and not really do it. That's the only part I don't like about this job, having to actually drive people.


----------



## PhilK (May 6, 2016)

Simple Solution....when u see you have to drive far for a PAX..*CALL THEM* and ask where they are going because you are tired and were about to go home. I had a guy who wanted me to drive 22 minutes to get him..and after calling he said it was a 5 minute drive for his mother with her foldable wheelchair to the doctor. I was going home..ending my shift :>))


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

phtll said:


> Why in the world was it so hard to say "I think you meant not knowing the destination stops drivers from NOT driving 20 minutes to pick up a one-block fare"? Why did you two go on for multiple posts about a missing word?


I had starting skipping his post!


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> If that is your problem, you are in the wrong business. That is the nature of this biz, you take people where THEY want to go, not where you want to go. As far as the mileage, we all feel it, welcome to the club, and we're all looking for another job asap, for that very reason.


Stop playing the uber side. Its not my job to take a person out of my way. My gas , my car.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uber1969 said:


> Stop playing the uber side. Its not my job to take a person out of my way. My gas , my car.


I believe in honoring contracts. It's not about any side. You do what you agree to do.
So....

It is your job to take people where they want to go if you accept Uber rides.

You can reject a ride, sure, but the only right way is to do it blindly. This is to prevent
cherry picking, which is unfair to other drivers.

You are allowed two filtered rides in a 24 hour period, however.

Sure, its' okay to complain about it, but it's not okay to violate your contract. I don't like the rate, and I complain about it, but I'm not going to hack the software to get me a higher rate.



Joshua Weinwurm said:


> I hate airport rides too. The passangers are always trying to rush you. No tip, ask you to do crazy things at the airport. I have gotten one tip ever. Plus ATL airport regulations are worse than the obama administration's regulations.


We used to have many airlines, that was before Reagan deregulated them. After deregulation, we now have far fewer, the big one's gobbled up the little ones. Before deregulation, you didn't have to buy a ticket many weeks in advance to get a decent rate, but after deregulation, you did.



CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> How do you do that?
> 
> I think Uber should set system so that distance to pick-up pax is never longer than pax trip will be.


When I'm offered a trip, distance time is given, and if it's more than, say, 6 or 7 minutes, I refuse the trip. We dont' seem to be knocked down for refusing trips any more, only too many cancellations these days, which is an improvement over when I started, 3 years ago, you weren't allowed to go below 85%.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

I


Lwill21 said:


> I have a problem with picking up people and then being told that they need to go to places I don't like to go, which is the Airport. Also I t would be nice to have a profile picture of the Pax so I can know who to look out for. I don't like rides to the airport period. These passengers think my car is their own car and expect me to lift their bags into the car like a damn taxi man!! Plus these customers don't even think about tipping!! I wish Uber would allow you to see where the passenger is going so you can decide if you want to go that far? I live in Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area and it really sucks for the pay rate of Uber. Especially the airport trips?
> 
> The wear and tear on my car is feeling it. I'm trying not to be discouraged but.....


I have news for you. You are a cabbie working for less than half the fare and without tips. Get used to it or move on.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> I showed it to the reps in Hoboken, last time I was there. It's fine and dandy, as it doesn't discriminate against any of the protected categories. It would be a different story, from what I understand, if I was a NYC T&LC driver, but I'm not. I'm a NJ Uber driver.


Just curious Suze, why would you show it to them (in Hoboken)?


----------



## Adam-St (Feb 14, 2017)

Why anyone would drive 20 minutes (empty miles) for anyone at these low rates is beyond me. Might as well own a dollar store and charge everyone $0.50


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> Just curious Suze, why would you show it to them (in Hoboken)?


We were having a discussion about trips to New York City and other areas where we can't pick up on the way back and how it's really not fair to give it to us without some other form of compensation for the dead miles and time. I told them that I'm not going to take rides out of state for that reason. I'm not going to discriminate about New York City or the Bronx or Brooklyn or Massapequa or Philadelphia, I just refused to leave the state. Eventually I pulled out the text and I showed them what I'm sending. In part it was because especially when it comes to the car seat issues, Uber doesn't want to reimburse you for your time and trouble getting some place. If I send out the text, they can cancel early on they don't get charged to cancellation fee and I don't get hit with the cancellation. They can then request another over who is willing to go where they want to go.

Some people want the New York City rides. More power to them. Wouldn't it be nice if Uber gave us an option to Simply say we don't want to leave the state of New Jersey, or whatever other state the driver happens to be from? That would solve so many issues. I can opt out, someone else can opt in, the algorithms sends to request the first time to the correct person, and everybody wins. I also think that they should offer some additional compensation to drivers going out of state or two areas that they know they can't pick up on the way back and it's going to take time to get back most of the time. I was told that they actually are trying to figure out some way to do this, but they just don't know which direction to go in. I'm not sure how much of this I believe.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

My momma always said uber is like a box of chocolates.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Adam-St said:


> Why anyone would drive 20 minutes (empty miles) for anyone at these low rates is beyond me. Might as well own a dollar store and charge everyone $0.50


is that why my 50 cent store went out of business?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mazda3 said:


> No. You can't see where the pax is going before you start the ride. This prevents cherry picking rides and stops drivers from picking up people 20 minutes away if they're just going down the block.
> 
> We all wish we could see that info but it will never happen. And to put myself in Uber's shoes, I wouldn't let us that info either.


Never say never. Right now, it isn't in Uber's interests to reveal that information.

In the future, if Uber finds that choice trips aren't being accepted at all, because they are more than 5 minutes aways from any partner- they will undoubtably start revealing this information- because it will be in their interests to do so.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> Oh boy lmao


Haha


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> You are not allowed to know the destination because uber does not want drivers discriminating against riders.


Had to reply to this old post since it's pure BS! This discrimination thing has NOTHING to do with it. Do you think Uber gives a rip about discrimination? They care about 1 thing only: THEIR bottom line. They withhold the destination from drivers specifically to trick drivers into taking rides they KNOW no half-conscious driver would take. They simply don't care about drivers. If they can take advantage of our fear (might get terminated), stupidity (damn, I thought I had to accept all rides), laziness (too much work to call the rider), or absentmindedness, then they will do it. The utterly STUPID, MORONIC thing about it is this: they will keep withholding this information ONLY until everyone starts calling riders every time to find the destination! WE are the problem, on top of their being greedy f'ing a'holes!


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

forqalso said:


> How does not knowing the destination stop drivers from driving twenty minutes to the pin?


Simple, it's 20 fricking minutes, who the hell would drive 20 mins to pick up a passenger?


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> They told us we woul
> 
> They told us that we would have pictures of the people we were picking up. That just never seemed to happen.


That would not be safe for women.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

racheljo said:


> That would not be safe for women.


Lyft shows the picture of the rider, man or woman. How is it not safe for women?


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Lyft shows the picture of the rider, man or woman. How is it not safe for women?


Because predators could cherry pick rides to pick up women because women are often easier targets for robbery, rape, etc.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

racheljo said:


> Because predators could cherry pick rides to pick up women because women are often easier targets for robbery, rape, etc.


You do realize that it says the name of the person your picking up when you accept the ride, a predator could cancel all the Tim, John or Jack rides and pick up the Becky, Amanda or Tina rides with or without a picture.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

racheljo said:


> Because predators could cherry pick rides to pick up women because women are often easier targets for robbery, rape, etc.


Uber is supposed to be screening Partners to filter out the low-lifes and reprobates. There is a problem with their selection process if predators are getting on-ramped


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> Simple, it's 20 fricking minutes, who the hell would drive 20 mins to pick up a passenger?


That


El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> Simple, it's 20 fricking minutes, who the hell would drive 20 mins to pick up a passenger?


If you re-read my 23 month old post you'll see I asked how not knowing the destination stops drivers from making 20 minute pickups. It doesn't. If anything, it motivates a risk taker who would roll the dice for a long haul vs. driving 20 minutes to the pickup for a ride around the block. If everyone was given the destination from the get-go, short rides would suffer, especially if a long pick up was involved.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> Simple, it's 20 fricking minutes, who the hell would drive 20 mins to pick up a passenger?


Not me...


----------



## Mangledmommy (Feb 10, 2019)

I live in a small city (reading, pa) with a college right up the road, tons of bars, and it's only a few miles circumference. I've only been doing Uber for a week and even I know that it isn't worth my time or gas to drive to a pin that Is 20-30 minutes away, Knowing they might only be going a few block away. Sure I take the risk of losing out on a big fare, but I have small kids and a day job so I would personally, prefer not to have those long rides that take that long. I only go out after my kids are asleep, and for Max 2-3 hours on a good night and I'm making decent money doing so. I just dismiss or let the request time out if it's more than 1.5 miles away because I know it's most likely not gonna be worth my time and gas, or it's someone going further than I'd like to drive. 

I just don't know why people would drive 20-30 minutes for a fare when the risk could be that they're just going down the street to their local watering hole. 


Although, in my area if you don't live in the city, chances are you have a vehicle because our mass transit is non existent for anyone in any of our suburbs.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Lwill21 said:


> I have a problem with picking up people and then being told that they need to go to places I don't like to go, which is the Airport. Also I t would be nice to have a profile picture of the Pax so I can know who to look out for. I don't like rides to the airport period. These passengers think my car is their own car and expect me to lift their bags into the car like a damn taxi man!! Plus these customers don't even think about tipping!! I wish Uber would allow you to see where the passenger is going so you can decide if you want to go that far? I live in Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area and it really sucks for the pay rate of Uber. Especially the airport trips?
> 
> The wear and tear on my car is feeling it. I'm trying not to be discouraged but.....


This has been my complaint from day 1. I call the pax to see where they are going. if it's nyc I tell them no. but to avoid that I have that in my profile. NO NYC trips please call another uber. IT WORKS. taking them to the airport is fine if it's EWR. NY airports are out.


UberTrent9 said:


> Not me...


10 min. is my limit


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

forqalso said:


> That
> 
> If you re-read my 23 month old post you'll see I asked how not knowing the destination stops drivers from making 20 minute pickups. It doesn't. If anything, it motivates a risk taker who would roll the dice for a long haul vs. driving 20 minutes to the pickup for a ride around the block. If everyone was given the destination from the get-go, short rides would suffer, especially if a long pick up was involved.


I prefer the short rides. When you break down, UBER is not going to fix your car. UBER....give me a car and I'll drive wherever you want.


SuzeCB said:


> We were having a discussion about trips to New York City and other areas where we can't pick up on the way back and how it's really not fair to give it to us without some other form of compensation for the dead miles and time. I told them that I'm not going to take rides out of state for that reason. I'm not going to discriminate about New York City or the Bronx or Brooklyn or Massapequa or Philadelphia, I just refused to leave the state. Eventually I pulled out the text and I showed them what I'm sending. In part it was because especially when it comes to the car seat issues, Uber doesn't want to reimburse you for your time and trouble getting some place. If I send out the text, they can cancel early on they don't get charged to cancellation fee and I don't get hit with the cancellation. They can then request another over who is willing to go where they want to go.
> 
> Some people want the New York City rides. More power to them. Wouldn't it be nice if Uber gave us an option to Simply say we don't want to leave the state of New Jersey, or whatever other state the driver happens to be from? That would solve so many issues. I can opt out, someone else can opt in, the algorithms sends to request the first time to the correct person, and everybody wins. I also think that they should offer some additional compensation to drivers going out of state or two areas that they know they can't pick up on the way back and it's going to take time to get back most of the time. I was told that they actually are trying to figure out some way to do this, but they just don't know which direction to go in. I'm not sure how much of this I believe.


I have that on my profile. no NYC rides contact another uber.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

topoftheworldMA said:


> its illegal to force you to work for free, learn your area, start trip 20 secinds b4 u pull up if its not profitable cancel if they fire you whi cares its a ponzi scam you will fail 96% of the time unless you learn how to game the system or can catch rides from your couch
> 
> they designed it for you to fail, they will just use your free labor & vehicle
> 
> ...


I start the trip a block a way. always do. I get to see where they are going. If it's NY I cancel. I also use a google number.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

People accept these mostly because they don't realize just how much money is lost on them. Calling and cancelling will create a pattern the Uber algorithim will pick up on and you can be deactivated. Same with starting the trip early.

You can get away with stuff for a while, sometimes quite awhile, but then Uber (or Lyft, too) does a "sweep" in a particular market or of a particular "infraction" or status.

People driving cars that were initially approved that only have 3 seatbelts besides the Driver's suddenly are told their cars don't qualify (which they never did) after months of driving.

People consistently turning down rides into NYC for months before suddenly being notified about or deactivated for destination discrimination.

If you're making money doing what you're doing, and not violating your contractual agreement with Uber, just keep doing what you're doing and be happy knowing you're doing better than over 90% of the ants out there. Let them beat up their cars and burn gas unnecessarily. This is business, not a joy ride.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Nope. Thank your fellow drivers for discriminating against pax. We used to ha e a lot more info than we do today.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Nope. Thank your fellow drivers for discriminating against pax. We used to ha e a lot more info than we do today.


Also local laws when they became legal and regulated. In NJ, for example, even cab drivers don't get the destination until they confirm it upon pickup.

One company I know of has service over a large area, and doesn't even give the Driver's the p/u location until they accept the ride.


----------

